# Lite Casting rod - Finished



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just completed my latest build. I went with a Rainshadow ISB841 blank, ATC Titan guides and Laguna and Copano with a dash of Burnt cork for the handle.

First impression of the blank is its lite, very lite. It tapers drastically and has a soft tip. It should work well for my application. I had to spiral wrap the blank due to the taper and action which is fine. I test casted it and it works great.

I paired it up with a Cardiff 100 and 8lb Power Pro.

I decided to try Teak Oil on the handle to see how it would work. After many coats and days of drying it came out pretty good. I will see how it stands up after fishing.






































I went with a snowflake pattern with Yellow and Green and filled out the pattern with a simple diamond.

Sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

And the finished product.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice Work!


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I like....


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

looks great.now it just needs a fish on the end:fishing:


Chris


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks good. When is the maiden voyage?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

nicely done


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet rod. I like how it has kind of a classic look to it. That pattern with those colors really works.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks very nice and clean work


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Light Rod*

Excellent Work. Be proud.

I finished a 'peewee' rod today but it doesn't look as good as this one. C2


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a nice looking rod.
Any worries as to what the teak oil will do in the hot sun?
It looks absolutely beautiful on the cork as it is.
If it holds up in the heat of a day on the beach I might consider using it on the cork handles of the rods I have now.
Very pretty...


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

wanna sell it


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

"Looks good. When is the maiden voyage?"

I hope to fish it this weekend weather Permitting.

"If it holds up in the heat of a day on the beach I might consider using it on the cork handles of the rods I have now."

That was my main concern using Teak oil over True Oil. Time will tell. It feels fine and looks like it should hold up well. I will post if i have any issues with it.

"wanna sell it"

Let me fish with it first and i will let you know


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

That is really nice. Congrats on the awesome outcome, hope it catches as good as it looks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Looks great.


----------

